# Hậu Quả Của Việc Mua Nệm Bông Ép Kém Chất Lượng



## Serena (14/1/19)

*Nệm bông ép* đang được ưu chuộng và sử dụng phổ biến, do đó để đáp ứng nhu cầu khách hàng thì có không ít thương hiệu ra đời, nhưng làm sao để phân biệt được nệm nào kém chất lượng và hậu quả như thế nào khi mua phải nệm này?


Khi là khách hàng, chắc chắn ai cũng muốn mua được sản phẩm với mức giá thấp nhất có thể. Tuy nhiên, như ông bà ta có câu “tiền nào của đó” quả không sai. Khi mua bất cứ sản phẩm nào mà giá quá thấp so với mặt bằng chung thì bạn nên xem xét lại nguồn gốc, chất lượng của sản phẩm rồi hãy đưa ra quyết định nhé. Đặc biệt là *nệm (đệm)* giường – nơi chúng ta dành 1/3 thời gian hàng ngày ở đó. Hiện nay trên thị trường khá thịnh hành dòng nệm bông ép, được bày bán khắp nơi với đủ mức giá. Hãy cùng Tatana tìm hiểu Hậu Quả Của Việc Mua Nệm Bông Ép Kém Chất Lượng là gì nhé!

*1. Giá trung bình của nệm bông ép là bao nhiêu?*

Tâm lý người tiêu dùng khi mua bất kỳ sản phẩm nào cũng muốn có mức giá tốt nhất. Trên thực tế mỗi sản phẩm đều có một chi phí sản xuất nhất định và cho dù nhà sản xuất có gắng hết sức tiết giảm chi phí tối đa cũng chỉ ở mức tiệm cận mức giá tối thiểu nào đó. Đối với sản phẩm *nệm bông ép* thì mức giá bán trung bình phải từ 1 đến 5 triệu mới đảm bảo yếu tố chất lượng sản phẩm. Một số cơ sở nhỏ tìm cách cắt giảm chất lượng sử dùng một số tạp chất như bột đá để giảm giá thành sản xuất tạo ra những tấm nệm bông ép kém chất lượng. Khi người tiêu dùng mua những sản phẩm này thì tưởng mình vừa mua được một món hời nhưng trên thực tế thì bạn sẽ gặp không ít phiền toái hay đôi khi là nguy hiểm khi sử dụng những tấm nệm kém chất lượng này.


*2. Các hậu quả của nệm bông ép giá rẻ*

*- Các đặc tính cơ bản không đảm bảo*

Vì quá trình sản xuất với chi phí quá rẻ cho nên những đặc tính cơ bản của một tấm nệm bông ép đều không đảm bảo như độ thoáng mát kém, khả năng nâng đỡ không tốt… Bạn sẽ không có được những giấc ngủ ngon khi những yếu tố chất lượng không đảm bảo.

*- Nệm nhanh chóng xẹp lún*

Để có được mức giá thấp thì lượng xơ Polyester sử dụng để tạo thành ruột nệm rất ít cho nên sau một thời gian sử dụng bạn sẽ cảm nhận được tấm nệm của bạn sẽ bị xẹp lún rất nhanh. Các loại nệm bông ép giá rẻ thường không có chế độ bảo hành cho nên rất nhiều khả năng bạn sẽ phải thay nệm mới. Cho nên bạn mua nệm chất lượng kém giá rẻ nhưng thực sự lại không hề rẻ chút nào.

*- Nguy hiểm với sức khỏe người dùng*

Việc sử dụng nguồn nguyên liệu kém chất lượng và sử dụng những phụ gia, chất độn sẽ là một nguy cơ cho sức khỏe người dùng. Bạn sẽ có nguy cơ gặp những vấn đề sức khỏe như kích ứng da, suy hô hấp và hàng loạt vấn đề sức khỏe khác khi dùng những tấm nệm bông ép chất lượng kém.


*3. Mua nệm bông ép ở đâu chất lượng, giá hợp lý?*

*Nệm bông ép gấp 3 TATANA* được làm từ các sợi bông cao cấp cùng keo kết dính nhập khẩu, sản xuất theo công nghệ tiên tiến được ép cách nhiệt tinh tế tạo thành khối nệm ép chặt mang đến bề mặt nệm vững chắc, độ đàn hồi vừa phải giúp giữ nguyên độ cứng vốn có của nệm bông ép nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu. Nệm không gây võng lưng khi nằm, không xẹp lún sau thời gian sử dụng. Nệm có độ thoáng khí cao, thoáng mát và kháng khuẩn, an toàn sức khỏe, mang đến cho bạn giấc ngủ ngon hơn.

_*



Nệm Bông Ép Gấp 3 Tatana​*_

Lớp vỏ bọc nệm được làm từ vải 3D được dệt từ sợi polyester cao cấp với bề mặt chứa hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí mang đến sự thông thoáng, thấm hút mồ hôi, kháng khuẩn, chống nấm mốc tuyệt đối. Màu sắc áo nệm trang nhả sẽ tổ điểm thêm vẻ đẹp cho căn phòng của bạn.


*




Nệm Bông Ép Tatana​*

*Đặc tính vượt trội mà nệm bông ép TATANA mang lại:*
Mẫu mã đẹp, trẻ trung, sang trọng
Độ vững chắc, nâng đỡ tối đa
Thông thoáng tuyệt đối
Độ bền lên tới 10 năm
Giá cả hợp lý vừa túi tiền của mọi gia đình
Nệm được bảo hành 7 năm

Mong rằng qua bài viết trên bạn sẽ có thêm thông tin khi *chọn mua nệm bông ép* sao cho đảm bảo chất lượng nhưng giá cả hợp lý, phù hợp với bản thân và gia đình mình nhé!!!​


----------

